# Giant King



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

I caught my biggest King to date this weekend. I didn't have a scale to weight him before sending him back to continue his journey. Some are saying he could be pushing close to 30 lbs. Either way it was a great moment in my fishing career that I will remember!!


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I can believe that beast weighed at least 30#. That must have been quite the fight! _*That*_ is what a well-fed male King looks like.


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

Great fish, Chris.
I usually tape them real quick ( length and girth) , release and then do the math.

Length x Length x Girth x 0.0007 = weight
Or
Length x Girth x Girth / 740 = weight.

It will give you a realistic estimate of the fishes weight.


Congrats again on a great fish.


----------



## sdean0004 (Sep 18, 2013)

Nice fish. I got a female about that size this weekend also.


----------



## CaptnPea (Oct 2, 2012)

Nice work...


----------



## snookman (Aug 23, 2006)

Beautiful fish, great job getting him in and even better job putting him back, great salmon karma ! That picture will be looked at for years and you got to watch him swim away ! Good fishing !


----------



## itsagr8day4fishing (Sep 29, 2011)

That's awesome. Congrats!

Sent from my DROID X2 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Nice fish.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

I caught two 30# kings in the past two years none this year yet my guess is in the 28 to 33 range. A great fish, thanks for sharing the photo.


----------



## Kola (May 22, 2006)

Nice hog! Wow! :yikes:


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Looking for a fish that size this weekend...Nice job!!

My buddy got a fish 3 weeks ago. We taped him off and use the method above for the scale. Seemed to be pretty accurate.


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Thanks guys!! This one is going to be a hard one for me to beat unless I get to make the trip to Alaska which is on my bucket list so we'll see!!


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

That is a big salmon. :thumbup:

Here fishy fishy..


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

30# easily, congrats on the giant!


----------



## cmueller302 (Jan 30, 2007)

Over thirty nice fish. How was the fight in the current?

Sent from my VS840 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

chris_kreiner said:


> I caught my biggest King to date this weekend. I didn't have a scale to weight him before sending him back to continue his journey. Some are saying he could be pushing close to 30 lbs. Either way it was a great moment in my fishing career that I will remember!!


Look how big the head is on that fish.

Wow! Great catch!


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

cmueller302 said:


> Over thirty nice fish. How was the fight in the current?
> 
> Sent from my VS840 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


 
Surprisingly he didn't fight as much as one would think. The 15-18 lbers we were catching took off a heck of a lot faster and longer then this beast did. I was able to lead him around a little but still ended up having to walk him down steam just a little bit. When we missed him at the first net opportunity we new he was huge cause not even a third of him fit in the net and he bounced right back out......probably shouldn't have even landed him after that net miss but God was smiling down on me!!


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

chris_kreiner said:


> Surprisingly he didn't fight as much as one would think. The 15-18 lbers we were catching took off a heck of a lot faster and longer then this beast did. I was able to lead him around a little but still ended up having to walk him down steam just a little bit. When we missed him at the first net opportunity we new he was huge cause not even a third of him fit in the net and he bounced right back out......probably shouldn't have even landed him after that net miss but God was smiling down on me!!


Ya know, it was just like that with the fish I was catching two weekends ago...seemed like the bigger fish were easier to fight whereas the 14-18# fish fought the hardest...maybe it's because they spent a lot of energy running up to those stretches overnight and were spent? I dunno but it was kinda strange...the only exception was the first fish that I hooked on the trip that eventually shook the hook...it was easily the biggest fish I had on all weekend and it fought like it! That's a pretty crazy thought cuz I landed a couple 20# class fish too


----------



## flyfisher4life1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Great fish man!! Biggest I caught were nice 20lbers lol.


----------



## RML (Apr 24, 2009)

i woulda bonked him, weighted him , wraped in a wet towel and off to the freezer..next stop. oak pine taxidermist..


----------

